# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Awesome Foam



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Firstly, a huge thank you to Fraser over at Wowo's for the very generous box of goodies I received, all full size products also and presented stunningly. So onto the company itself and we will start with Fraser's own description on what Wowo's as a company represents.



"I have always been enthusiastic about car care since I was young, keeping the family's car's washed, polished and waxed as often I could. After passing my driving test at 17 I was always out looking after my own car using popular products and learning as much as I could about proper car care. Time passed and in 2013 after working for myself for years I thought I could tackle establishing my own brand of car care products but I literally had no idea where to start other than the branding and the website.

In September 2013, the Wowo's brand was born and the logo was designed. Doing a play on words of the well-known, wax on wax off. In November that year wowos.co.uk was purchased and the first site was live. Knowing very little about the chemical makeup of car care products at the time, an opportunity arose from a local chemical supplier for the manufacture and supply for the range. Unfortunately these things don't always work out and in the middle of 2015 we parted ways, allowing me to establish my own factory and produce a 100% original product.

After almost three years of hard work, learning the chemical composition and working hand in hand with some of the best chemists and suppliers from around the world, Wowo's now makes 24 world class products, manufacturing, bottling, labelling and distributing from our factory just outside Glasgow.

I am very proud of everything I have achieved and stand by every product that Wowo's makes. We will only ever make our own products and you will only find these formulations in Wowo's bottles.

- Fraser Gordon, Director"

So reading into the details, this isn't just a money maker for him but actually comes from a passion for detailing from a young age, which he has decided to take into his career life. Great to see an enthusiast coming into the market with completely new products bucking the current trend. These aren't slightly tweaked formulas from other chemists but hand made by Fraser and as such totally unique to the Wowo's brand. This alone makes Wowo's stand out from a lot of the other companies on the market. Wowo's aren't the only company offering completely home brewed bespoke products but this type of production is becoming rarer in the car detailing market, a huge shame I think as most of the excitement comes from trying genuinely new products in this business.

It is also great to see another local Scottish company entering the fray. I always like to support the local companies best I can, obviously depending on how good the products are. For any further info on the Wowo's brand please visit https://www.wowos.co.uk/. The website follows the same trend as the packaging (as you will see), being very well layed out and brilliantly presented.

*The Product*

These product reviews will follow the typical order one would detail the car, so we start with the first step, pre-wash and for that we have Wowo's 'Awesome Foam' to test. The first thing that catches your eye when looking at this product (and the full range) is the branding and quality of packaging. It looks brilliant and really oozes quality well beyond the price tag.



The 500ml dumpy bottle (which reminds me of a Molton Brown bottle) contained a thick blue liquid, similar in viscosity to a lot of hair shampoo's on the market. The flip top was unscrewed and given a good sniff, revealing a nicely scented foam. I would guess possibly raspberry/blueberry or something along those lines.

The description on the Wowo's website describes Awesome Foam as the following:

"Foam, foam and more foam.

This is an ultra-concentrated bottle of Wowo's Awesome Foam.

Wowo's Awesome foam actually has a bit of bite to it, to help you shift the build-up of dirt and grime before making physical contact with the paint surface.

Foam on. Foam Off." 

Short & sweet I guess. I think a little more information on the product would be a good addition to the website. Now having had a little play with the website, I did find an additional information tab which gives me the actual scent of the foam. It is mixed berry so I guess I wasn't far off with my initial guess!

*The Method*

Wowo's directions for using their Awesome Foam is as follows:

"This product is designed for use in a foam lance, ideally using a 1 Litre Bottle. Depending on what level of blizzard you are aiming for, dilute as appropriate for your foam lance and water pressure. As a rule of thumb add 25mm of Awesome Foam in the bottom of a 1L foam lance bottle for a thick foam and go from there.

1. Spray liberally all over the vehicle and allow a few minutes for the product to work its magic.

2. Change back to your rinsing lance and remove all the foam from the vehicle.

3. We recommend following up with Wowo's Wax Shampoo or Wowo's Dry Shampoo using the two bucket method."

So directions for use are pretty thorough but I would suggest quoting both a specific dwell time and amount in ml to use as opposed to a measurement in mm. I think this would make it easier to follow directions correctly and more accurately. Never the less, a measuring tape and my beakers were used to measure out 25mm in the bottom of my 1L bottle.



This equated to roughly 80-90ml of product but as I never require a full 1L for my little abarth I decided to reduce the amount to 40ml in 560ml of water. One small complaint I had which was purely due to my own obsession with correct measurements is the viscosity of the product. Being so thick, once measured out within my beaker, I found it difficult to pour all of it out into the foam bottle due to the thick nature of the product. Even after I tried filling the beaker with hot water a few times and tipping into the foam bottle. This could explain why a measurement in mm is used as opposed to ml when pouring the Awesome foam so you pour it straight into the foam bottle.

Prior to snow foaming the car, a quick pressure wash rinse was carried out. A damp makeup pad was then used to swab the lower region of the passenger door as part of the cleaning power test.



With all preparation work now complete, the foam lance was attached and the foaming commenced. The viscosity of the foam was very nice, verging on perfect. It wasn't overly thick nor was it too runny, instantly hitting the car and sticking to the panels.



My car is in need of a top up in protection though which could alter how well the foam dwells. Another point worth mentioning is that you do get a subtle hint of that mixed berry during use, no benefits to performance but it is a nice feature during foaming of the car regardless.



As the instructions don't specifically state a required dwell time, only that a 'few minutes' would do I decided on 7 minutes based on other snow foam dwell times. The timer on my phone was set, giving me enough time to measure and decant some Wowo's Wax Shampoo (review to follow) into my wash bucket, pop up to the bathroom, fill both the wash and rinse bucket with warm water and return to the car. Once back outside on the drive this was what greeted me.



As you can see there was still a reasonable amount of foam on the body of the car but the majority of it had slid down and off the panels. The roof still had a perfectly uniform layer of foam interestingly, possibly due to the lack of gravity acting upon it and also the lack of protection but not something I usually see.



The remaining foam on the car was pressure washed off going from top to bottom, starting at the rear and continuing around the car in a clockwise direction until all the foam was gone. A bonus was that the foam didn't hang around on the driveway when rinsed, dispersing quickly leaving no mess unlike some others.

A second make up pad was then dampened and again a swab was taken from the same location but just slightly further back under the 'B' letter of the Abarth stripe. These pads were left to dry over night to properly photograph the dirt levels of each.



As you can see from the above photo, the left pad shows pre-snow foam with the car only pressure washed. The right pad shows the panel post snow foam rinse. Quite clearly a significant reduction in dirt and as such represents a good amount of cleaning power from Awesome foam. The foam certainly helped remove more dirt than a pressure wash alone and although not quite touchless, clearly a lot less dirt was on the car after the snow foam and rinse.

I see some posts stating snow foam is pointless and once again, this is another test that shows otherwise. How much more evidence do some of you guys need 

*Price*

The price for the 500ml bottle supplied is £8.99 and available here https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-awesome-foam/. Currently there are no other product sizes available. By my calculations if the directions are followed that equates to roughly 12/13 uses per 500ml.

£8.99/13 = £0.69 per wash.

In 500ml guise at least that makes it fairly expensive and for someone such as myself that snow foams regularly a 5L container is a much more logical buy. I believe having spoken to Fraser he is working on bringing larger sized products to the market so should represent much better value when introduced. If anyone is making an order from Wowo's it is certainly worth throwing some Awesome Snow Foam in with the order to test out for yourself.

*Would I use it again?*

I certainly will. The 500ml bottle will be getting finished before I go back to my regular foam. For me personally, it only makes sense financially when the 5L bottles are available (price dependant, hopefully Fraser can share some more information on this). Ignoring that issue, this is a good foam and for performance alone I would happily re-use this.

*Conclusion*

A very well presented snow foam that isn't just all show. Awesome foam has the foaming and cleaning abilities to back up the quality presentation. I had a small niggle on a personal level with viscosity of the liquid and the problems this caused when decanting it but not many are as precise as I like to be which would erase the issue when pouring directly into the snow foam bottle.

It most importantly has good cleaning power with a nice scent, produces a semi thick foam with decent dwell times and dilutions are on par with the market norm. Ultimately Awesome foam is only held back by its current 500ml bottle but this will no doubt be addressed in the near future with a 5L container.

Thanks for reading and feel free to ask any questions. :thumb:


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

